
Viewing unit tests in a meaningful way - Thristle
While working in my first &quot;real life&quot; programming&#x2F;qa job, I came across a problem that i can&#x27;t find a solution for with  my colleagues or google.
We use Jenkins for building and testing the code  (product and end-to-end testing code is on different repos),Zephyr-jira for test suites definitions and py.test for the actual tests.
Now, Jenkins will show test results per build&#x2F;run but does not have any graphs&#x2F;charts that group together several runs (maybe all the runs for the same day)
Jira&#x2F;Zephyr doesn&#x27;t seem to have any effective dashboard except test suites statistics per version (not so good for development)
we have tried Grafana&#x2F;Kibana with elasticsearch but came across some issues
1.for some reason it really doesn&#x27;t want to show any graphs that the X axis is not some type of date&#x2F;time
2.it lacks (atleast as far as i know) any way to make the different labels clickable so you can drill down on a specific build&#x2F;date<p>I&#x27;m wondering if there are other dashboards frameworks that are more dyanamic that i might have missed or maybe some Jenknins&#x2F;jira recommended plugins that give some kind of dashboard or charts that are helpfull
======
dozzie
You may want to look at Smolder:
[http://search.cpan.org/dist/Smolder/lib/Smolder.pm](http://search.cpan.org/dist/Smolder/lib/Smolder.pm),
with main link
[http://search.cpan.org/dist/Smolder/](http://search.cpan.org/dist/Smolder/)

Though this will probably require you to adopt TAP protocol.

~~~
Thristle
i'm looking at the site and i only see the "per test run" reports and not much
else. there's also one other big problem. although we are all programmers, it
doesn't mean we don't like a nice UI. that's also one of our problems with
jira/jenkins, their UI is ugly and also not very user friendly

